# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام > القانون الدولي الجنائي >  محاكم الجنائية الدولية لمحاكمة مرتكبي جرائم الحرب والجرائم الناتجة عن الاخلال وانتهاك

## هيثم الفقى

*المحاكم الجنائية الدولية لمحاكمة مرتكبي جرائم الحرب والجرائم الناتجة عن الاخلال وانتهاك قواعد القانون الدولي الانساني







*

*من المظاهر المهمة لتاريخ القانون الدولي الخاص بجرائم الحرب ماتضمنته معاهدة فرساي 1919 من احكام حول المسؤولية عن الحرب والاعمال الحربية طبقا للمادة 228 من المعاهدة والمتضمنه محاكمة مرتكبي الافعال المخالفة للقانون الدولي وعادات واعراف الحرب وكذلك المادة 231 المتضمنة اعتراف الالمان بالمسؤلية عن الحرب ومحاكمة المسؤولين الالمان امام محاكم الدول المنتصرة وبذلك خلقت سابقة قانونية وقضائية كشفت عن فعاليتها بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية .*

*وقد تم تشكيل خمس لجان تحقيق دولية منذ 1919 وهي لجنة تحديد مسؤليات مبدئي الحرب، ولجنة الامم المتحدة لجرائم الحرب، ولجنة الشرق الاقصى، ولجنة الخبراء الخاصة بيوغسلافيا عام 1992، واللجنة الخاصة برواندا 1994 كما تم تشكيل اربع محاكم دولية خاصة هي المحكمة الدولية لمحاكمة كبار مجرمي الحرب في الشرق الاقصى لعام 1946 وثلاث محاكم دولية وهي المحكمة الالمانية من 1921 -1923 ومحاكم الحلفاء الاربعة على الساحة الاوربية للفترة من 1946 -1955 ثم توالت تشكيل المحاكم الجنائية الدولية وفق مايلي :*

*1- محكمة نورمبرج ونظامها الاساسي* 

*في 30 اكتوبر 1943 قرر الحلفاء في تصريح موسكو محاكمة مجرمي الحرب النازيين وتم تقديم هذا القرار في اتفاقية لندن في 8 اب عام 1945 وتقرر تشكيل محكمة وقد اعتمدت من الجمعية العامة بموجب قرارها رقم 95 في 1/12/1946 ، وجاء في المادة 6/ب من محكمة نورمبرج((الاعمال التي تشكل انتهاكا لقوانين واعراف الحرب وذهبت المادة 6/ج الى ان الجرائم ضد الانسانية (تشمل جرائم القتل والتعذيب والاغتصاب والجرائم التي ترتكب ضد أي شعب او الاعتداء على الاشخاص والاموال خلافا لقواعد واعراف الحرب..) وشمل اختصاص المحكمة القادة المنظمون والمحرضون والمساهمون والمشاركون في اعداد او تنفيذ خطة الاعتداء اضافة الى نصوص قانونية وردت في نظام المحكمة .*

*2- المحكمة الجنائية الدولية الخاصة بيوغسلافيا سابقا* 

*تبنى مجلس الامن بموجب القرار 808 في 22/2/1992 محاكمة الاشخاص على الانتهاكات الخطيرة الواردة في اتفاقيات جنيف لعام 1949 سواء كان قد وقعت ضد الاشخاص او الاموال او القتل او التعذيب كما ان المادة 2 من نظامها الاساسي شملت محاكمة الاشخاص الذين ارتكبوا انتهاكات جسيمة ومنها القتل العمد ، والتعذيب ، والمعاملة اللانسانية .*

*كما ان المادة 3 من نظامها الاساسي تناولت الانتهاكات الواقعة لقواعد واعراف الحرب والتدمير العشوائي والتخريب للمدن ومهاجمة وقصف الاحياء والممتلكات .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*3- المحكمة الجنائية الدولية لرواندا لمحاكمة المتهمين بارتكاب جرائم الابادة الجماعية* 

*اعتمد تشكيل المحكمة بقرار مجلس الامن المرقم 955 في 8/11/1994 وقد اعتمد نفس الاسس والقواعد في نظام محكمة نورمبرج لسنة 1945 واعتمد ايضا على مشروع لجنة القانون الدولي وهي المسؤولية الفردية الجنائية على المسؤولين عن قيام الحرب وعدم حصانة رؤساء الدول من المسؤلية وعدم الدفع بصدور الاوامر من الرؤساء لارتكاب الجرائم وبموجب المادة 4 من النظام الاساسي منحت الاختصاص القضائي لمحاكمة مرتكبي الجرائم المرتكبة خلافا لاتفاقيات وقواعد معايير اتفاقية جنيف لعام 1949 والبروتوكول الاضافي الاول والثاني لعام 1977 وتشمل استخدام العنف ضد الاشخاص والقتل والتعذيب والاغتصاب واخذ الرهائن والاعمال الارهابية والاعتداء على الكرامة الشخصية .*

*4- المحكمة الجنائية الدولية ونظامها الاساسي* 

*في الفترة من 1995 الى 1998 كانت الدعوة قائمة لايجاد نظام قضائي دولي يتماشى والأسس الدوليه القائمة ، وتجسده ذلك بأنشاء المحكمة الجنائية الدولية وأعتمد نظامها الاساسي بأكثرية 120 دولة وقد أعلنت الولايات المتحدة وأسرائيل عن عدم الموافقه وتضمن النظام الاساسي على ديباجة (128)مادة موزعة على ثلاثة عشر باب تضمن تعريف الجرائم وأختصاصات المحكمة وأوليات البدء ودور الادعاء العام ومجلس الامن وأاليات التطبيق ، وندرج بعضا من نصوص هذا النظام* 

*ماده (5) جرائم الابادة الجماعية وجرائم الحرب وجرائم العدوان* 

*مادة(7) لغرض هذا النظام الاساسي يشكل أي فعل من الافعال التالية جريمة ضد الانسانية متى أرتكبت في هجوم واسع النطاق موجه ضد مجموعه من السكان المدنيين .....*

*أ – القتل ب_الابادة ج_ الاسترقاق د_ ابعاد السكان والاغتصاب والتعذيب ، والاضطهاد والفقرات الاحقة (هـ ، ز، ح، ط،ي ) والفقرات الاحقة* 

*مادة (11) تمارس المحكمة عملها وأختصاصاتها القضائية وفقا للأختصاص الزمني وأعتبارا من 1 تموز 2002* 

*مادة(27) يطبق هذا النظام على جميع الاشخاص وبصورة متساوية وبدون أي تمييز بسسب الصفة الرسمية سواء ان كان رئيس دولة او حكومة او عضو برلمان او ممثلا منتخبا او موظفا حكوميا ...... الخ* 

*مادة (29) لاتسقط الجرائم التي تدخل في أختصاص المحكمة بالتقادم أياً كانت احكامها وتعد هذه المادة تطبيقا لاتفاقية عدم تقادم جرائم الحرب وجرائم ضد الانسانية المعتمدة من الجمعية العامة في 16/11/1968* 

*5_ دور مجلس الامن في المحكمة الجنائية الدولية* 

*بما أن مجلس الامن يعتبر نائبا عن الجمعية العامة بموجب المادة (24)/1 من الميثاق فان المجلس يقوم بأختصاص الموكل اليه بموجب أحكام الفصلين السادس والسابع من الميثاق ووفقا للفصول 8،7،6 لذا فأن النظام الاساسي للمحكمة اعطى دورا فعالا لمجلس الامن في ممارسة الاختصاصات بالأحالة اليها او التوقف عن النظر بها ووفقا لما يلي :* 

*مادة (13) من النظام الاساسي للمحكمة تمارس المحكمة الجنائية الدولية أختصاصات بالجرائم المشار اليها في المادة (5) وهي جرائم الابادة والجرائم ضد الانسانية* 

*أ_اذا أحالت دولا طرفا الى المدعي العام وفقا المادة 14 من النظام الاساسي* 

*ب_ ذا أحال مجلس الامن متصرفا وفقا للفصل السابع من الميثاق* 

*ج_ اذا كان المدعي العام قد بدء بمباشرة تحقيقاتة في ما يتعلق بالجرائم الواردة في المادة 5* 

*كما ان المادة 16 من النظام الاساسي اوردت بعدم جواز البدء للتحقيق او المقاضاة بموجب هذا النظام لمدة 12 شهرا بنائا على طلب مجلس الامن ،ويلاحظ ان نص المادتين 13 و16 قد منح مجلس الامن صلاحيات حاسمة أتجاه ممارسة المحكمة الجنائية الدولية لمهامها واخضع هذه المما رسات لقراراتة ويعتبر هذا الامر تدخل في شؤون المحكمة، كما يلاحظ ان أحكام المادتين أعلاه دليل على تسييس الحماية الجنائية لحقوق الانسان في ظل النظام العالمي وتحكم القطب الاحادي كما يلاحظ ان النظام الاساسي أدرج جريمة العدوان في نظامها بهدف عدم اتهام مرتكبي هذة الجرائم من الدول المتنفذه في العالم والتركيز بصورة انتقائية على الدول المعادية لأحالتهم الى المحاكم الجنائية تحت ستار انتهاكات حقوق الانسان والهدف تغيير الانظمة التي لا تتفق مع الدول المتنفذة* 

*ومن خلال ماتقدم فأن هذا المحاكم تعتبر المرجعية القانونية للنظر في الشكاوي التي يقدمها الافراد والجماعات للمطالبة بالحقوق المادية والمعنوية ان كان لها مبرر قانوني*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المصادر* 

*1_ المدخل لدراسة القانون الدولي الانساني للاستاذ محمود شريف بسيوني القاهرة 1999* 

*2_ ميثاق الامم المتحدة* 

*3_ دبلوماسية حقوق الانسان الاستاذ باسيل يوسف 2002* 
*منقول للافادة*

----------


## تركي

سعادة الأستاذ هناك فروق بين كل من القانون الولي الجنائي والقانون الجنائي الدولي ، كان من الأفضل سوقها قبل الخوض في موضوعك . مجرد رأي .

----------

